# Friedensnobelpreis für die EU



## Triniter (12. Oktober 2012)

*Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Das Komitee hat heute Vormittag entschieden den diesjährigen Friedensnobelpreis der EU zu verleihen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist diese Entscheidung doch zumindest fragwürdig. Sicher ist es wichtig und richtig das Europa davon weg kommt sämtliche Konflikte auf den Schlachtfeldern auszutragen wie es bis Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts gängige Praxis war. Allerdings scheinen die Mittel der EU in den vergangenen Jahren immer zweifelhafter zu werden. Man nehme nur die Finanzpolitik als Beispiel welche die Länder in Südeuropa immer mehr an den Rande des Ruins treibt. Dies geschieht, wie in Spanien und Griechenland zu erleben ist, natürlich komplett auf dem Rücken der Bevölkerung. Die Folgen sind unter anderem schwere Auschreitungen wie wir sie regelmäßig zu sehen bekommen.

Deshalb meine Frage ob dieser Preis gerechtfertigt ist?


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

[x] Ja der Nobelpreis für die EU ist auf Grund der Erfolge *in der Vergangenheit* gerechtfertigt


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Ich habe dazu keine Meinung weil ich das nicht richtig beurteilen kann. Aber mich wundert das eine Institution so einen Preis bekommen kann. Dachte der wäre eher an einzelne Personen gerichtet.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu keine Meinung weil ich das nicht richtig beurteilen kann. Aber mich wundert das eine Institution so einen Preis bekommen kann. Dachte der wäre eher an einzelne Personen gerichtet.


 
Nö, geht auch an Organisationen...
Z.B. Rotes Kreuz, UNHCR, IAEO, UNO, etc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Gerade der Friedensnobelpreis geht sehr häufig an Organisationen.
Und wenns nicht gerade zum x-tenmal das Rote Kreuz oder ein-zwei UN-Klassiker ist, geht er meist an jemandem, bei dem man sich fragt, wie so jemand in höchstem Maße mit Frieden assoiziert werden kann. Da ist dieses Mal wohl keine Ausnahme von der Regel.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Es gibt schon die eine oder andere Person die diesen Nobelpries bekommen hat und womit man dann einverstanden sein kann.
Natürlich gibt es auch Leute wo das Komitee eher ins Klo gegriffen hat.
Bei anderen hat man nur den Augenblick gesehen und nicht das Gesamte.


----------



## Amigo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Ein Preis für den Frieden ... schlimm das sowas verliehen wird. 

 EU  ... is klar!


----------



## nay (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Der Hauptgrund für den Frieden in Westeuropa liegt in der niedrigen Geburtenrate. Die EU hat dazu nichts beigetragen. Wenn dann trägt die EU und ihre Geldpolitik zum Unfrieden der Länder in Europa bei siehe Extrembeispiel Griechenland.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Scheiss auf den Preis. Die wollen jedes Jahr einen vergeben, haben aber nicht jedes Jahr einen würdigen Empfänger. So kommt es, dass ihn auch mal irgendwer bekommt, dessen Handlungen man teilweise als friedensfördernd auslegen kann. Es ist einfach nur peinlich und die Bedeutung des Preises ist mittlerweile so verwässert, dass er in meinen Augen so gut wie nichts mehr bedeutet.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptgrund für den Frieden in Westeuropa liegt in der niedrigen Geburtenrate. Die EU hat dazu nichts beigetragen. Wenn dann trägt die EU und ihre Geldpolitik zum Unfrieden der Länder in Europa bei siehe Extrembeispiel Griechenland.



An der niedrigen Geburtenrate?

Und in Osteuropa nicht? 

mMn darf die EU den Preis verdient, aber warum den erst zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt? Da verstehe ich die Jury nicht.


----------



## nay (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> An der niedrigen Geburtenrate?
> 
> Und in Osteuropa nicht?
> 
> mMn darf die EU den Preis verdient, aber warum den erst zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt? Da verstehe ich die Jury nicht.


 
Im Kosovokrieg spielte die Geburtenrate eine wichtige Rolle. BBC NEWS | Special Report | 1999 | 06/99 | World population | Population pressure and conflict
Ich hab die These über Krieg und Geburtenrate von Gunnar Heinsohn gehört und sie ist sehr einleuchtend und durch die Geschichte an unzähligen Beispielen belegt. Im Internet findet man viele Informationen über seine These, deswegen will ich das hier nur mal anreißen.

Kurz gesagt: Ohne junge Männer kann man keinen Krieg führen. Vergleicht man die heutige Demographie mit der Anfang des 20 Jh. und vorher dann wird klar, dass heute kein Krieg mehr geführt werden kann. Schau dir die Zahl der deutschen Gefallenen in den beiden Weltkriegen an. Deutschland würde heute nicht mal ein Promille davon verkraften.

Die EU hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die Deutschen (und die anderen europäischen Völker natürlich) keine Kinder bekommen und letztendlich vergreißen. Mit Opas kann man keinen Krieg führen, das kann man mit 3., 4. und 5. Söhnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Moderne Armeen kommen mit wesentlich weniger (und älterem) Personal aus und der Geburtenrückgang ist ein relativ junges Phänomen. In den 80ern Jahren wäre eine sehr große Anzahl potentieller Soldaten verfügbar gewesen - aber die Europäer haben sich (wenn auch vorerst in zwei Lagern...) lieber auf Kooperation orientiert, anstatt mal wieder auszufechten, wer im Elsaß Trauben pflücken darf.

Wo du Recht haben könntest: Eine schrumpfende Bevölkerung hat einfach weniger Gründe für Krieg. Gängige Hauptprobleme einer explodierenden Bevölkerung sind Knappheit von Land und Ressourcen. Gängige Probleme einer schrumpfenden sind kollabierende Sozialsysteme und Mangel an Altenpflegern.
Das eine lässt sich mit Krieg (vermeintlich) gut beheben (nunja - praktisch auch, denn er baut die Überbevölkerung ab), das andere nicht wirklich.


So oder so:
Die EU als solche hat sehr wenig in Sachen Friedenspolitik getan. Wenn dann ist sie der Höhepunkt der Friedensbemühungen europäischer Staaten - und diese müssten somit ausgezeichnet werden.


----------



## nay (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

In den 80er Jahren waren vielleicht genug Soldaten vorhanden aber es war wie du gesagt hast kein Verlangen nach Lebensraum, Arbeit und Anerkennung wie es momentan in Ländern mit explodierender Bevölerunge läuft.
Es kommt nicht so sehr darauf an wie viele Leute man braucht, um Krieg zu führen, sondern wie viele (überschüssige) Leute da sind.

Ich finde es lustig wenn man von Friedensbemühungen spricht wenn in Europa absolut keine Kriegsgefahr herrscht. Vielleicht Wirtschaftskrieg, aber kein klassischer Krieg.

Die Länder in Europa sind auch sonst nicht gerade durch Frieden aufgefallen sondern eher durch Einsätze und Kriege. Ich weiß nicht wie ich diesen Nobelpreis einordnen soll. Zuerst dachte ich an George Orwell und Krieg ist Frieden aber ich denke es ist ein kleiner PR Gag mit der Hoffnung die Europabürger zu versöhnen. "Europabürger"


----------



## totovo (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Ich finde den Friedensnobelpreis für die EU in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt.
Nicht nur, dass die EU nicht Verantwortlich für den zur Zeit (Geschichtlich gesehen ist das im übrigen sehr kurz) vorherrschenden Frieden in Europa ist, nein, sie hat auch noch in den sogenannten "Friedensmissionen" im Kosovo oder in Afghanistan fröhlich mitgemischt... nunja den Krieg eben aus dem Gebiet der EU herausgetragen...

Das ist eines Friedensnobelpreises nicht würdig. Genauso müsste man Obama den Preis wieder aberkennen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass das Komitee in letzter Zeit des Öfteren daneben gegriffen hat


----------



## Fokker (21. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Die "Friedensmission" im Irak, an der mehrere EU Länder beteiligt waren, mit tausenden zivilen Opfern(laut wiki min. 108.000!)  hat man auch schnell vergessen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Fokker schrieb:


> Die "Friedensmission" im Irak, an der mehrere EU Länder beteiligt waren, mit tausenden zivilen Opfern(laut wiki min. 108.000!)  hat man auch schnell vergessen.


 
Die Millionen mahnenden Tote des 2WK hat man dann wohl auch schon vergessen.


----------



## totovo (21. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Millionen mahnenden Tote des 2WK hat man dann wohl auch schon vergessen.


 
Was hat das denn damit zu tun?


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2013)

das war der letzte große Krieg in europa, die EU hat einen wesentlichen teil dazu beigetragen.

die EU hat sehr viele ecken und kanten und viele probleme, aber auch viele gute seiten. ich finde sie hat einiges zur völkerverständigung beigetragen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> das war der letzte große Krieg in europa, die EU hat einen wesentlichen teil dazu beigetragen.
> 
> die EU hat sehr viele ecken und kanten und viele probleme, aber auch viele gute seiten. ich finde sie hat einiges zur völkerverständigung beigetragen.


 
Und im Moment sind die EU-Bürokraten gerade dabei, die Völker in Europa wieder aufeinander zu hetzen.

Vor allem Deutschland wird in der Finanzkrise als Hauptverantwortlicher für die Verelendung der Massen dargestellt.

Und damit genug Druck aufgebaut, um das deutsche Volk restlos ausplündern zu können.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2013)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und im Moment sind die EU-Bürokraten gerade dabei, die Völker in Europa wieder aufeinander zu hetzen.
> 
> Vor allem Deutschland wird in der Finanzkrise als Hauptverantwortlicher für die Verelendung der Massen dargestellt.
> 
> Und damit genug Druck aufgebaut, um das deutsche Volk restlos ausplündern zu können.



weil man 10sek im tv sieht wie 5 menschen nazu vergleiche auf ihren plakaten haben? ich finde nicht das das Klima zwischen den einzelnen Ländern gestört ist. eher hört man das das Verhältnis zu den politikern gestört ist. 

oder tritt dir jeder zweite im ausland gegens auto? mir nicht.


----------



## pcare (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Fokker schrieb:


> Die "Friedensmission" im Irak, an der mehrere EU Länder beteiligt waren, mit tausenden zivilen Opfern(laut wiki min. 108.000!)  hat man auch schnell vergessen.


 
Bin auch der meinung 
[nein]


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> weil man 10sek im tv sieht wie 5 menschen nazu vergleiche auf ihren plakaten haben? ich finde nicht das das Klima zwischen den einzelnen Ländern gestört ist. eher hört man das das Verhältnis zu den politikern gestört ist.
> 
> oder tritt dir jeder zweite im ausland gegens auto? mir nicht.



Von manchen EU-Politikern (Monti, Draghi & Co) werden bewusst Stimmungen gegen die Deutschen geschürt, um sie als Ausgangspunkt für die gesamte finzielle Schieflage in Europa zu dämonisieren.

Entsprechend leicht ist es, dem Bürger auf der Straße das Bild vom bösen Deutschen mit seinen Finanz-Panzern zu suggerieren, die wieder einmal durch Europa rollen.

Auch wenn jeder die Politiker für verantwortlich hält, schwebt die Nazikeule wieder über jedem von uns, wenn es darum geht, den Geldbeutel aus falsch verstandener Solidarität zu öffnen.

Und unsere europäischen Nachbarn differenzieren da nicht groß, wenn wir als Deutsche dort zu Gast sind.

Die Prognosen für die Zeit nach der Bundestagswahl:

- Einführung eines Euro-Solis für die 'schwachen' EU-Länder
- Einführung eines EU-Arbeitslosenversicherungsbeitrages für die 'schwachen' EU-Länder
- Einführung einer PKW-Maut auf deutschen Autobahnen
- Erhöhung bzw. 'Anpassung' der Mehrwertsteuer auf deutlich über 20%
- usw.

Das alles nur, um die 'deutsche Schuld' in Europa zu tilgen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Von manchen EU-Politikern (Monti, Draghi & Co) werden bewusst Stimmungen gegen die Deutschen geschürt, um sie als Ausgangspunkt für die gesamte finzielle Schieflage in Europa zu dämonisieren.
> 
> Entsprechend leicht ist es, dem Bürger auf der Straße das Bild vom bösen Deutschen mit seinen Finanz-Panzern zu suggerieren, die wieder einmal durch Europa rollen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du es so siehts, ich sehs nicht so.


----------



## Pagz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> das war der letzte große Krieg in europa, die EU hat einen wesentlichen teil dazu beigetragen.


 
Die EU wurde 1992 gegründet. Ich bezweifle, dass die irgentwas zum zweiten WK beigetragen hat


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Pagz schrieb:


> Die EU wurde 1992 gegründet. Ich bezweifle, dass die irgentwas zum zweiten WK beigetragen hat


 
Die Europäische Gemeinschaft, sprich der Grundbaustein der heutigen EU, wurde aber in den 50er Jahren gegründet. Eins der 6 Mitgliedsstaaten war sogar Deutschland, was man nicht selbstverständlich nennen darf. 

Außerdem beigetragen hat die EU sowieso nichts zum 2WK, wie auch, wenn es erst nach 45 kam  Nur beigetragen das es nicht wieder zu sowas kommt, schon eher.


----------



## Pagz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Europäische Gemeinschaft, sprich der Grundbaustein der heutigen EU, wurde aber in den 50er Jahren gegründet. Eins der 6 Mitgliedsstaaten war sogar Deutschland, was man nicht selbstverständlich nennen darf.
> 
> Außerdem beigetragen hat die EU sowieso nichts zum 2WK, wie auch, wenn es erst nach 45 kam  Nur beigetragen das es nicht wieder zu sowas kommt, schon eher.


 
Achso jetzt hab ich dich verstanden. Ich hab gedacht, du hast gemeint, dass die EU dazu beigetragen hat, dass der zweite WK stattgefunden hat


----------



## totovo (24. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Die EU hat in meinen Augen gar nichts erreicht!

Ich sehe es auch überhaupt nicht ein, dass wir uns als deutsche für die Finanzkriese verantworten sollen. Wir haben sie ganz sicher nicht ausgelöst, müssen im Endeffekt aber doch den größten Teil davon abbuckeln!
So ein Quatsch, würde man mal das deutsche Volk, um dessen Steuergelder es ja hier schließlich auch geht, fragen, dann wäre sofort Schluss mit irgendwelchen sinnfreien Finanzhilfen für koruppte, marode Staaten alá Griechenland, Zypern, Spanien oder Portugal. Warum sollen wir immer für alles blechen? Und gedankt wird uns dafür dann mit den netten Nazivergleichen? Danke nein.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, wie schnell der Frieden in Europa wieder kippen kan, wird sich noch zeigen. Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu keheren. Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass die EU für den MOMENTANEN Frieden in Europa verantwortlich ist...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> das war der letzte große Krieg in europa, die EU hat einen wesentlichen teil dazu beigetragen.
> 
> die EU hat sehr viele ecken und kanten und viele probleme, aber auch viele gute seiten. ich finde sie hat einiges zur völkerverständigung beigetragen.


 
Der letzte große Krieg in Europa war der Bosnienkrieg ab 1992


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Der letzte große Krieg in Europa war der Bosnienkrieg ab 1992


 
Und um den zu beenden mussten die Amerikaner aushelfen weil sich die Europäer nicht einig wurden wie sie vorgehen sollten.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Ja, das mit der Einigkeit in Europa ist so ne Sache.


----------



## nay (24. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> das war der letzte große Krieg in europa, die EU hat einen wesentlichen teil dazu beigetragen.
> 
> die EU hat sehr viele ecken und kanten und viele probleme, aber auch viele gute seiten. ich finde sie hat einiges zur völkerverständigung beigetragen.


 
Inwieweit sind denn die Völker jetzt verständigt? Vielleicht kannst du das mal am Beispiel DE-GR erläutern.


----------



## Seeefe (25. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Den Krieg in Bosnien würd ich jetzt aber nicht auf die gleiche Stufe stellen wie den 1 und 2 Weltkrieg.



Über alles klagen und jammern kann jeder...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Hab ich auch nicht. "Großer Krieg" bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig Weltkrieg.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Den Krieg in Bosnien würd ich jetzt aber nicht auf die gleiche Stufe stellen wie den 1 und 2 Weltkrieg.


 
Da waren auch ein paar Völker beteiligt. Unwichtig war der Krieg jedenfalls nicht und wie bei fast jedem Krieg kam es auch hier zu Kriegsverbrechen.


----------



## Isoroku (27. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

1. Bürgerkrieg in Jugoslawien -> Statt sich aus den internen Angelegenheiten eines souveränen Staates herauszuhalten, und -wenn überhaupt- sich humanitär ggf. unter militärischem Schutz zu engagieren, wurde, um es auf gut-deutsch zu sagen, seitens der EU einfach nur drauf gebombt. 

2. 3. Golf Krieg -> Statt sich vehement gegen den völkerrechtswidrigen(!) Krieg, der vor 10 Jahren (20.03.2003) begann, zu stellen, traten nicht wenige EU-Mitglieder der "Koalition der Willigen" bei, und beteiligten sich an eben jenem völkerrechtswidrigen(!) Krieg unter Federführung der USA. 

3. Ermordung von Muammar Al Qadafi -> Auch hier eine interne Angelegenheit eines souveränen Staates, in die sich seitens der EU militärisch eingemischt wurde. Durch die Weitergabe der Information über den Aufenthaltsort Qadafis an die Rebellen wurde bewusst dessen Ermordung in Kauf genommen, besser gesagt: die Ermordung Qadafis forciert.

4. Kriegsdrohungen gegen den Iran -> Der Iran nimmt mit der Herstellung von spaltbaren Kernmaterial lediglich sein ihm zugestandenes Recht, wie es dem Land im Atomwaffensperrvertrag zugesichert wurde, in Anspruch. Dass dieses Kernmaterial nicht nur für die zivile Nutzung, sondern zur Herstellung von Kernwaffen benutzt werden würde, ist lediglich eine *nicht bewiesene* Behauptung der USA bzw. Israels.
Dem Iran wird mit Krieg gedroht -auch seitens der EU, wenn das Land sich weiter weigere *auf sein gutes Recht* zu verzichten?!?

Die Liste ließe sich noch um einige Punkte verlängern...

...und so einer Institution wird der Friedensnobelpreis zuerkannt?!?! Völlig zu Unrecht, was meiner Meinung nach nur ein weiteres Indiz für die Propaganda- und Gehirnwäschemaschinerie, die in unserer Gesellschaft wütet, ist!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Den "Friedens"-Nobelpreis haben auch schon Arafat, Peres und Roosevelt bekommen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Um ehrlich zu sein hat der Friedensnobelpreis für mich schon lange die Bedeutung verloren.


----------



## totovo (29. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den "Friedens"-Nobelpreis haben auch schon Arafat, Peres und Roosevelt bekommen.


 
Nicht zu vergessen Barack Obama


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Der steht für mich auf einer Stufe mit Al Gore - Preis für viel Gerede und wenig Taten, da gibts noch mehr. Aber die drei genannten zeichnen sich vor allem durch Handlungen aus, die definitiv für weniger Frieden gesorgt haben...


----------



## totovo (30. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*

Naja, da bin ich mir bei Obama noch nicht so sicher...

Zum Frieden beigetragen hat er jedenfalls nicht viel


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich mir bei Obama noch nicht so sicher...
> 
> Zum Frieden beigetragen hat er jedenfalls nicht viel



er hat bisher noch keinen krieg angefangen, immerhin


----------



## totovo (30. März 2013)

*AW: Friedensnobelpreis für die EU*



Seeefe schrieb:


> er hat bisher noch keinen krieg angefangen, immerhin


 
Aber er lässt Menschen per Nacht und Nebel Aktion exekutieren (Osama) oder lässt sie per Drohne abschießen, auch nicht viel besser^^


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Aber er lässt Menschen per Nacht und Nebel Aktion exekutieren (Osama) oder lässt sie per Drohne abschießen, auch nicht viel besser^^



Nunja man weiß doch garnicht ob es eine exekution war bei osama. und von wievielen menschen weißt du den, das sie per drohne auf befehl von ihm umgebracht worden sind? soweit ich weiß nur spitzen der terroristischen gruppen.


----------

